# Technical Support



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi! As some of you know, I work as a Systems Analyst for a local university. If you didn't or have no idea what that is, I do some tech support but mainly do research to see what software products, updates and add-ons are best for the needs of my company and then help to implement that software for the users. I've worked in IT for 11+ years (since I graduated from college). I thought this would be a good place to start a thread because I know that not everyone on TTF is the most tech-savvy. 

What I wanted to do was to offer support if you need help with anything tech-related that I can answer.

If I'm unable to help, I have co-workers and a pretty big knowledgebase at my university that I can research to help you with your issues and questions. So if anyone has any tech questions that I can assist with, feel free to reply and ask here. If you prefer asking me privately, send a pm (private message) and we can certainly work together there. I work during the day but check TTF regularly as a mod and a member so I'll get back to you as soon as I can.

TTF is a community and while the primary focus of course is to discuss Tolkien, as members here we are a sort of family as well. I know not everyone has a tech friend or family member they can ask for help so that's why I would like to help if I can. Everyone has their own background and level of knowledge and there's nothing wrong with that! The only stupid question is the one not asked so there will be no shaming here if you have a question. I know some people are about as tech-savvy as my cat (no offense of course) so I'm trying to lend a kind, non-judgemental helping hand to anyone who needs help.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks, EA! 

I'm a tech dummy, for sure, but maybe you just have the wrong cat.


----------



## Elthir (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks* EA*!

And since I just emailed my toaster, I think I fall into the non-tech savvy cat-in-a-tie category 🐾


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 22, 2020)

Look sharp, be sharp!


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 22, 2020)

Elthir said:


> And since I just emailed my toaster, I think I fall into the non-tech savvy cat-in-a-tie category 🐾


In case you toaster can e-mail back, that's more than our 1990s gadget can do ...


----------



## Elthir (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd like to add that, despite my attire, I'm not a domestic beast. Not that anyone said I was. 

Gotta go. Toaster's on fire.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 22, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Gotta go. Toaster's on fire.


Might not have happened if you'd just let it concentrate on its job instead of distracting it with e-mails ...
_(I think I'm channeling my bygone existence at the office … g'way, stopt it!_ 🤪 _)_


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks for the offer, EA


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2021)

Since it's been in the news recently, I thought I'd share an article describing what Signal is and why it's important.








What Is Signal, and Why Is Everyone Using It?


Signal is a secure encrypted messaging app. Think of it as a more private alternative to WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger, Skype, iMessage, and SMS. Here’s why you should seriously consider switching to Signal.




www.howtogeek.com


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 12, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Since it's been in the news recently, I thought I'd share an article describing what Signal is and why it's important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound like something along the lines of Wikipedia, and Mozilla (Firefox browser and Thunderbird e-mail), which are also non-profits relying on donations.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2021)

Yup, it's open source so that they don't just "claim" that it's encrypted. Your messages are encrypted on your phone and only able to be decrypted by the app on the other user's phone. It goes through the Signal server but the server source code is also open source so that it's also confirmed the company cannot see your messages. Wired did a good piece on explaining the encryption itself a while ago:








Hacker Lexicon: What Is the Signal Encryption Protocol?


As the Signal protocol becomes the industry standard, it's worth understanding what sets it apart from other forms of end-to-end encrypted messaging.




www.wired.com





To put it simple:


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 12, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ... Your messages are encrypted on your phone and only able to be decrypted by the app on the other user's phone. ...


As with so much about the Internet since quite a while, I keep reading "app" and "phone".
What about an Australopithecus like me who bought himself an utterly immobile tower PC less than three months ago? 🦍


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2021)

Signal has a desktop app as well that you can install on your PC. The downfall is that you can only use it to message other people who use Signal, it doesn't allow for normal texting, but that's to make sure all of your messages are still encrypted. I don't know of a secure desktop app for messaging really. Facebook and Whatsapp have their desktop apps and Whatsapp is encrypted end to end, the issue is that their latest privacy policy says that they'll share any and all of your information with Facebook, whether you like it or not, otherwise you can't use Whatsapp. That's why Telegram an Signal have had such a huge amount of new users these last few days.

Telegram is a decent messaging app but the server side code is not open source so their encryption can't be verified like Signal's can.


----------



## Alcuin (Jan 12, 2021)

Is Signal an RSA-based app? And is the sourcecode truly open-source: can I see it and compile it from Sourceforge, for instance?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm honestly not sure if it's RSA based but as far as I understand (since I'm no encryption/security expert) the Signal Protocol is their own systen off encryption.

All of their source code is available on Github








Signal


Signal has 100 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 30, 2022)

bumpy . I now am a Database Admin for the same university. So still IT just a different job, still open to answer questions/help with stuff that any dino's (or anyone else) needs.


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 30, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> bumpy . I now am a Database Admin for the same university. So still IT just a different job, still open to answer questions/help with stuff that any dino's (or anyone else) needs.


So now you're not just evil in the forum, you're evil at the university too! 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 30, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> So now you're not just evil in the forum, you're evil at the university too! 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Thanks for this, EA! Very generous to lend your knowledge!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 30, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Thanks for this, EA! Very generous to lend your knowledge!


Happy to help 😊


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 30, 2022)

Well, thank you! I do have one question, but I doubt it would be anything you know:

What is the best software/app for digital drawing on a Desktop?

Thanks in advance, even if you do not know.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 30, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Well, thank you! I do have one question, but I doubt it would be anything you know:
> 
> What is the best software/app for digital drawing on a Desktop?
> 
> Thanks in advance, even if you do not know.


I'm definitely not an expert since I don't do a lot of drawing and stuff but I know that GIMP is a good open source software for it and for editing photos:









GIMP


GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program: The Free and Open Source Image Editor




www.gimp.org





It's been around since the 90s .

Krita is another one, it's a little easier to use but only does drawings not photos, I think.






Krita


Krita is a professional FREE and open source painting program. It is made by artists that want to see affordable art tools for everyone.




krita.org


----------

